# Too hot to paint ?



## Philly Dude (Dec 23, 2007)

When is it too hot for exterior painting ? I mean for the paint itself, not my comfort. It is going up to 99 tomorrow here and I have very little prep left for this house.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

*It varies...*

...but will be on the side of the can and on the TDS for the product you are using

Most all the ones I use it's 90* tops


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

Like slickshift said most are about 90 but now days with all the acrylic in these products it'll get hard to work with at lower temps than that.


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

I don't remember ever taking a day off because it was too hot. I just start on the sunny side in the AM, and then work in the shade when it heats up.
Might quit early though, but only because I'm a lazy old man.


----------



## MakDeco (Jan 17, 2007)

Yea its hard to take off cause its too hot. Maybe start early and knock off early, work in the shady side...


----------



## ewingpainting (Jun 2, 2008)

Philly Dude said:


> When is it too hot for exterior painting ?


When your paint is drying faster than you can apply it, usually your paint starts getting clumpy. I live in a area that get to 120 I have never sent a painter home because it was to hot for painting. But I have sent them home for there safety.


----------

